# John Deere 5205



## Charles W Florence (Aug 22, 2020)

My tractor John Deere 5205 year 2000 keeps blowing fuses for the Fuel solenoid. I believe the sensor has failed but I cannot locate it. Could someone tell me how to find it , it is supposed to be on the thermostat housing but I do not see it.

Thanks
Charles W Florence


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

There were a couple of engine configurations that did not have the cold start sensor. Can you take another picture that shows injection pump wiring and the rest of thermostat housing? A picture of engine serial number plate may help also. Does fuse blow as soon as key is turned on?


----------

